# Monitor stuck in power save mode



## DudeManiac

When I start my computer, the monitor is stuck in power save mode. The screen appears blank until I hit a button that shows that it is in power save mode and can be activated using my pc. I can't activate it though. I tried unplugging everything, but that did not work. I checked if my video card was in properly, and it is. I tried using my old video card, but the monitor was still stuck in power save mode. I even tried using a different monitor and it was also stuck in power saving mode even though it works perfectly on my sister's computer. My monitor even works fine with her computer. I tried clearing the CMOS, but that didn't work. I have no clue what is wrong. It was working fine yesterday >.<. Any ideas?


----------



## loserOlimbs

If neither monitor works on your system, and neither card works in your system, sounds like the problem is on the PCs end.

Check all power cables in the system.

Put one of the cards in your sisters PC to make sure the card is good.

If it works, put it back in your system.

Are you getting any beeps?

What in the system can you hear or see moving?


----------



## DudeManiac

All of the power cables appear to be plugged in properly. I wish I could test out my video card in my sister's computer, but she has no AGP slots. My computer has never beeped, not that I know of or have heard of before. I can hear my power supply fan, but its hard not to considering how loud it is. I can hear my hard drive along with my cpu fan. Those are the only noises I hear and things that I see moving. It sounds and looks just like it always has.


----------



## loserOlimbs

Make sure your internal speaker is connected then. 

Those beeps male this much easier,

If you can't get it to work, I'm saying right now Powersupply or motherboard Kaput...


----------



## DudeManiac

I just got everything fixed.
Someone reccomended that I triedswitching my ram around in the slots and it now works fine.


----------



## Jake57

My son's monitor was stuck in power save mode. We did three things, so I don't know which one worked, but it fixed the problem.

After disconnecting the power to the PC, we dusted and vacuumed the inside. It was VERY dusty. We removed the memory cards and then reinserted them. Then I noticed that the monitor had been plugged into the regular monitor jack in the back of the PC, although we had a video card installed and it should have been plugged in there. We plugged the monitor into the video card and it works fine now.


----------



## tvc2000

I'm installing a new hard drive in my older dell dimension 4600 computer. I am in the process of installing windows xp as the OS but the monitor says its in power save mode. press any key to continue. This is white text on a plain black background. I've tried unplugging all power cords, removing and reinstalling the memory but still getting the same message.
the new hard drive is a Western Digital Caviar SE EIDE 130 GB hard drive.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## diablo4ever

i just wiped my hard drive and re did windows and was updateing my windows online when my screen went black i moved the mouse but nothing i pushed a button on the monitor and it said monitor in power save mode activate pc what i did to get it to work is opened my CD drive and my screen came back on hope it might help someone


----------

